# MAC - In 3D - August 07



## triccc (Jun 23, 2007)

3d lipglass - Optical







ebay seller fran24112


----------



## lara (Jun 24, 2007)

Place all your In 3D swatches and product images in this thread - please ensure that your images are clear, in focus and as colour-accurate as possible! For the sake of clarity, I ask that official product images and swatches (those that you would find on a mailer postcard or posted on the official MAC website) are not posted in this thread.

Please remember that Specktra has a posting guideline that all posted images be no wider than 640 pixels or higher than 800 pixels - if your image is any larger than that, please make a text link to the image instead.





This thread is for pictures only - please keep all chatter and questions within the In 3D discussion thread. For official product images, release dates and other information, please refer to the colour story thread.


----------



## amy04 (Jul 20, 2007)

http://amyopoly.com/images/fashiones/wondershine2.jpg
















I think my counter made a mistake by selling this collection along with Rushmetal & Flashtronic... I'm not complaining!


----------



## amy04 (Jul 20, 2007)

Sorry the picture of the 3d glasses isn't so great. I can take it down if it's unnecessary. 

http://amyopoly.com/images/fashiones/in3d_swatches2.jpg


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jul 26, 2007)

Here you go ladies:

On me is CCB in shell and backlit 3d glass





Backlit and Lightswitch


----------



## Ashley91489 (Jul 28, 2007)

Wondershine, Boundless

Very TTL, at least on my monitor


----------



## paula3boys (Jul 29, 2007)

Wondershine lipgloss


----------



## paula3boys (Jul 29, 2007)

Boundless 3D Glass and Red Stroke lipglass pencil


----------



## Xqueeze_me (Jul 30, 2007)

Found these pretty beauties while I was surfing the net.

Picture sourced from *another forum* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








From left to right: *In 3D*, Algorithm, *Apex*, Backlit, *Boundless*





, Energy, *Lightswitch*, Racy, *Synched Up*, Touchpoint and *Wondershine*.


----------



## kuuipo1207 (Aug 1, 2007)

Alright everyone...Just got in my shipment of the In 3D glasses. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here's my swatches of them.

From l-r:
Wondershine, Backlit, Touchpoint, Optical, Racy, Algorithm, Lightswitch, Apex, Switched Up, Energy, In 3D, Boundless.





Hand Swatches on NC 35 skin...I tried to angle my hand so you could see all the speckles in each of the glosses.

The order of the glosses are the same throughout the rest of the pics...

Top Row- l-r: Wondershine, Backlit, Touchpoint
2nd Row- l-r: Optical, Racy, Algorithm
3rd Row- l-r: Lightswitch, Apex, Switched Up
Bot Row- l-r: Energy, In 3D, Boundless

In Direct Sunlight.





In Direct Sunlight.





In Direct Sunlight.





Not in direct sunlight (indoor near window)...





I also did some swatches on the back of my wrist as well, since its lighter than the back of my hand...

Glosses are in the same order as pictures above.

In direct sunlight...





Not in direct sunlight....(sorry this one's kinda blurry but it's the best one that came out..


----------



## kuuipo1207 (Aug 2, 2007)

Here's some lip swatches for Apex, Racy and Boundless, just by themselves, no liner, or lipstick. I swatched the colors in three different lighting situations and all the pics will be in that order...Flash, No Flash, By a window. I'm not sure if I have pigments lips or not, so I put in a pic of my lips au naturale, lol. HTH! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Au naturale
http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1374/...d173df958f.jpg

Apex













Racy














Boundless


----------



## AudreyNicole (Aug 2, 2007)

On NW15 skin, natural light:

Left, top to bottom: Rosebound and Pink Edge Lipglass Pencils
Right, top to bottom: Touchpoint, Backlit, Lightswitch 3D Lipglasses


----------



## jilliandanica (Aug 3, 2007)

Red Stroke, Pink Edge, Coral Craze





Boundless, Racy, Apex

Natural Lipcolor:






*Red Stroke* lipglass pencil with *Boundless*:





Filled lips with *Pink Edge* lipglass pencil with *Clear Lipglass* on top:





Cranapple cremestick pearl liner with *Racy*:





*Coral Craze* lipglass pencil with *Apex*:





The 3D glass formula is super sheer but it feels great on my lips. They feel like the tendertones and the lipgelee's mixed into one and put into a lusterglass tube!


----------



## ginger9 (Aug 4, 2007)

In 3D - 3D Glass
all swatch taken indoor with flash:

C/NC35 nude lips:




In 3D over nude lips: 




Vegas Volt l/s:




In 3D over Vegas Volt l/s:


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 7, 2007)

http://i134.photobucket.com/albums/q...babe/mac3d.jpg

3D lipglass in 'In 3D' a peachy/coral/pink with blue pearl to make teeth look whiter


----------



## annielise (Aug 7, 2007)

L-R: Touch Point, Algorithm, Optical, Apex, Lightswitch, Wondershine, Boundless, In 3D, Backlit, Racy, Synched Up, Energy





L-R: Touch Point, Algorithm, Optical, Apex, Lightswitch, Wondershine, Boundless, In 3D, Backlit, Racy, Synched Up, Energy


----------



## kuuipo1207 (Aug 10, 2007)

Backlit vs. Lightswitch...





 

Energy vs. Synched Up vs.
Touchpoint


----------



## syannaa (Aug 11, 2007)

lightswitch :





synched up :


----------



## kimmy (Aug 11, 2007)

lightswitch 3d/g on nc25


----------



## gazza (Sep 11, 2007)

i've only got *aphorism* and *in 3d*, here they are:







*aphorism* on lips, naturaly daylight:





*in 3d *on lips, natural daylight:





...i love them! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(i should have a photo of my bare lips somewhere, but i con't fid it, sorry)

PS: this is my second post, yuppeee!


----------



## kimmy (May 2, 2008)

energy 3d/g on nc25 skin


----------



## Farrahdim (Feb 25, 2012)

Thank you!


----------

